# Macbook shuts down at the apple grey screen.



## revolution2008 (Dec 26, 2010)

Every time I turn on my macbook 13 inch it shuts down on the apple logo grey screen. This is what happens:
- Power on
- Apply logo appears 
- Spinning logo appears 
- Progress bar appears and loads up about 10% then disappears and pops up again 
- Macbook shuts down 

It does this every time. I've tried loading in safe mode, resetting the pram, taking the battery out and holding the power button, taking out the ram, taking out the hard drive, etc 
I just did the cmd+s on startup, typed in /sbin/fsck -fy and got this:
** /dev/rdisk0s2
** Root file system
     Executing fsck_hfs (version diskdev_cmds-491.3~2).
** Checking Journaled HPS Plus volume.
** Checking extents overflow file.
** Checking catalog file. 
     Missing thread record (id = 6064124)
Disk0s2: I/O error.
     Invalid node structure
(4, 18561) 
** The volume Macintosh HD could not be verified completely.
/dev/rdisk0s2 (hfs) EXITED WITH SIGNAL 8 

I hope someone can help me with this. It was working fine yesterday and this morning it started to give me problems. I don't have the installation cd but if its a cheaper fix than taking it to a repair shop ill buy it. I didn't want to get it unless I know it will fix the problem.

Thanks to those who help


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 26, 2010)

> Disk0s2: I/O error.
> Invalid node structure
> (4, 18561)
> ** The volume Macintosh HD could not be verified completely.
> /dev/rdisk0s2 (hfs) EXITED WITH SIGNAL 8


All these are indications that your hard drive is failing, or has already failed.

The hard drive is checked during each boot. If it fails the check in a certain manner, the Mac will just shut down.
Now - you need the OS X installer DVD, but you need to replace the hard drive first... 

You could try Disk Warrior - which is $100, and very good at repairing directory problems... But. with your symptoms, DW will likely verify that the hard drive is bad.

You may ask "why was it working fine yesterday and this morning it started to give me problems?" Hard drives sometimes give you lots of warning - other times they fail very quickly. There's really no way to predict when hard drives will fail. That's why you always see recommendations to keep the hard drive backed up. You can get new replacement SATA laptop drives for $50 - $80. You said that you removed your hard drive, so you know how to replace it. All you need to do then is install OS X, and whatever apps that you may have installers for. You may or may not be able to recover the data on the old hard drive.


----------



## revolution2008 (Dec 26, 2010)

I hoped I wouldn't have to do that, is it possible at all to recover my files and info from the old hard dtive?


----------



## MacTribe (Dec 26, 2010)

Try boot off of the OSX DVD.. Use Disk Util see if the drive is available. Alternatively try target disk mode using a firewire cable to another Mac. 

If your HDD is not available on both accounts - Only two options - Disk warrior or send your harddrive to a company for recovery.

Hope this helps!


----------

